# Traynor YGM-1 guitar mate reverb schematic



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi all, I just picked up a beautiful shape ygm 1. No schematic came with it like my ygm3. The only ones I find on line do not include voltages to check. Would anyone have one?

I will be adding 3 prong and doing a cap job, it's all original. Sounds great as is at low volumes, I'm afraid to crank it up.

Has the alnico marsland which sounds nice at low volume I'll assess that later.

The only problem is the tremolo won't shut off unless the reverb is off. It bleeds into the reverb when turning the reverb up, cool effect but I need to fix that.

Any info on this amp would be great. There is not much on line about it. Mines #577

The bright cap has been snipped and a 100 k resistor has been sniped...told me it was to remove the negative feedback loop for more gain?

Cheers I'll post pics when I have more time


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

None of the schematics I've seen have voltages marked, unless someone did it by hand.
Remember to remove the chassis "death cap" when you put a 3 prong plug on it.
As for the tremolo, I would check the footswitch jack or the footswitch itself. The oscillator should shut right off when tripped as the tubes grid gets grounded. Reverb switching should have nothing to do with it.


----------



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)

dtsaudio said:


> None of the schematics I've seen have voltages marked, unless someone did it by hand.
> Remember to remove the chassis "death cap" when you put a 3 prong plug on it.
> As for the tremolo, I would check the footswitch jack or the footswitch itself. The oscillator should shut right off when tripped as the tubes grid gets grounded. Reverb switching should have nothing to do with it.


Thanks dtsaudio. Yes no more death cap. I'll clean the jack, but this did not come with a foot switch for reverb or tremolo. I do plan in getting one.


----------



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, that is the NFB loop resistor that has been clipped. The only YGM-1 schematic I have found does not match this circuit, look at YGM3 schematic as it is closer.
Reverb recovery stage is shared 12AX7 with the other half of the tube used for the trem. So try swapping that tube before anything, then look for any wiring issues at that tube.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not too sure if you tried but when I got my YGM2 and the Bloc 80 I got in touch with Traynor/Yorkville about a few things including a schematic. The e-mail I got back included a few schematics including some modified ones. I do believe the web page includes info on older/archived amps. Worth a try.


----------



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)

jb welder said:


> Yes, that is the NFB loop resistor that has been clipped. The only YGM-1 schematic I have found does not match this circuit, look at YGM3 schematic as it is closer.
> Reverb recovery stage is shared 12AX7 with the other half of the tube used for the trem. So try swapping that tube before anything, then look for any wiring issues at that tube.


Yes I couldn't see that 100k on the schematic...not that I'm great at reading them yet. I did swap tubes with no effect.

- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> Not too sure if you tried but when I got my YGM2 and the Bloc 80 I got in touch with Traynor/Yorkville about a few things including a schematic. The e-mail I got back included a few schematics including some modified ones. I do believe the web page includes info on older/archived amps. Worth a try.


Thanks I'll send them an email for sure.


----------

